# New to game, please help setting up my Skaven army.



## TheEdonian (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently played my first Warhammer battle with 3 friends who are fairly knowledgeable about the game (2000 pnt, vampire counts vs lizard people. Was awesome). After the battle I was quite determinant about getting in on the action.
I looked into the armys of warhammer fantasy, and the one I liked most are the Skaven. I especially like the randomness about the army.
A couple of days later I came into contact with a person that was selling a bunch of models due to lack of time. The models are:


20 Plague Monks
3 Handlers, 2 Rat ogres
20 night runners
2 Grey Seers
9 Jezzails
Box Stormvermin
2 Doomwheel
1 screaming bell
2 Ratling Guns

(I can buy single pieces)
Now, what do you think ? What should you buy, What is something I really need, Do you have any misc info?
PS: I would love an army of about 2000pnts so I can play with my friends.


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

First things first, what theme do you want? There are mainly four big Skaven clans and all have different personalities and units. Skryre have the most advanced technologies, for example the Jezzails, doomwheels and ratling guns. Eshin is a bunch of assassin, the nightrunners. Pestilence is like founders of diseases and such, they have the Plauge monks. Last but not least Clan Moulder mutates foul beasts like Rat ogres. It's smart to only buy units that fit your strategy. Please remember though that the army you're into is one of the most numerous armies in the warhammer world. Skaven players got hundreds of clanrats and slaves at their disposal. You have to paint and invest in lots of models. Well of course everything depends on how many points the army's worth. A 2000 pts army is pretty decent for a long and fun game and you'll not have to buy massive amounts of clanrats. Clanrats is in fact the core unit in your army, so even if this guy have offered you his stuff, it's not very wise to buy everything.
I would recommend buying the Island of Blood starter set, because basically you get a really good base army to expand and the rule book. If you however don't have the need of rules or just don't want the extra High Elves you can buy a battalion boxed set. Anyway you should at least get one of them to start with. 

I would do it like this. If you buy Island of Blood then you can buy any of these: 3 Handlers and 2 Rat ogres. 9 Jezzails. Box Stormvermin. 1 or 2 Ratling Guns. And ONE Doomwheel. You army is now based on Skryre and Moulder, you will have both crazy shooty stuff and grotesque monsters. From here you can buy pretty much anything you want, BUT stick with your theme, that's very important or else you'll have a little bit of everything and in most situations that won't work. If you buy a battalion it already consists of some Plague monks, 40 clanrats, two rat ogres and six giant rats. Build the army around a Moulder/Pestilence theme. That means you have the opportunity to get for example: 20 more Plague monks so the number increases. Again the 3 Handlers, 2 Rat ogres. A grey seer unless you choose the one on a screaming bell. Perhaps the stormvermin, only if your planning to have less clanrats. Screaming bell if you don't take the standalone seer.

Well I hope this will help get a bit more insight on what you should do. If your not sure, choose the models you think look most awesome and always stick with your theme. Remember to buy the Skaven army book. From there you can calculate the unit costs for all models and design your own army. I wish you good luck.

Sincerely Mr. Black Orc

PS: No offense, but I hate Skaven


----------



## TheEdonian (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

I would like to model my army around the Skryre clan and the Pestilence clan. (can I combine clans ?)

Would you suggest:

The battelion box + Doomwheel, Screaming bell and a warp cannon (or 2).
+ 50 slaves + 120 clan rats 
+ 5 Jezzails
+ Poison Wind Globadiers (cause they look awesome)
?

PS: Isn't it the point of the skaven to be hated ?


----------



## TheEdonian (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, And these guys: Skaven Warpfire Thrower

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440085a&prodId=prod1040377

They look awesome.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If you get the IoB set you get 40 clan rats, a warpfire, poison wind mortar, a warlock, chieftain, 2 rat ogres and a pack leader. and the rule book 

It would be great if you have a friend who play elves and you swap the h-elves for more skaven. 

Battalion is ok, if you can get it cheap, otherwise the IoB is much better value


----------



## TheEdonian (Mar 14, 2013)

You are completely correct.
I'm gonna buy the IoB and split the rest with a friend. Altough I might pick up a Screaming bell, warpcannon and doomweel. (maybe some more clanrats/slaves).

Thanks for the help everyone !


----------



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

If you're really planning on getting that much slaves and clanrats remember to buy most of 'em cheap on auctions and such. Otherwise it's gonna get really expensive, but because you're new don't put a very high standard from the start. You can expand your army over time and try out different kind of tactics.


----------

